# Soporte para Memory Stick

## chaim

Hola!

El caso es que tengo un portatil sony y viene con una ranura para Memory Stick y MMC / SD....viene todo en el mismo  hardware.

lspci

```
0a:03.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

```

Tengo estas opciones en el kernel:

```
 <M> MMC/SD card support  --->                                           

   --- MMC/SD card support                                                 x x  

  x x    [ ]   MMC debugging                                                     x x  

  x x    [ ]   Allow unsafe resume (DANGEROUS)                                   x x  

  x x          *** MMC/SD Card Drivers ***                                       x x  

  x x    <M>   MMC block device driver                                           x x  

  x x    [*]     Use bounce buffer for simple hosts                              x x  

  x x    < >   SDIO UART/GPS class support                                       x x  

  x x    < >   MMC host test driver                                              x x  

  x x          *** MMC/SD Host Controller Drivers ***                            x x  

  x x    < >   Secure Digital Host Controller Interface support                  x x  

  x x    < >   Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC Card Interface support                    x x  

  x x    < >   TI Flash Media MMC/SD Interface support  (EXPERIMENTAL)           x x  

  x x    < >   MMC/SD driver for Ricoh Bay1Controllers (EXPERIMENTAL)

  <*> Sony MemoryStick card support (EXPERIMENTAL)  --->

x    --- Sony MemoryStick card support (EXPERIMENTAL)                        x x  

  x x    [ ]   MemoryStick debugging                                             x x  

  x x          *** MemoryStick drivers ***                                       x x  

  x x    [ ]   Allow unsafe resume (DANGEROUS)                                   x x  

  x x    <M>   MemoryStick Pro block device driver                               x x  

  x x          *** MemoryStick Host Controller Drivers ***                       x x  

  x x    <M>   TI Flash Media MemoryStick Interface support  (EXPERIMENTAL)      x x  

  x x    <M>   JMicron JMB38X MemoryStick interface support (EXPERIMENTAL) 
```

El resto de dispositivos usb me los monta automaticamente pero estos no me aparecen en ningún lado. Con tarjetas MMC/SD no puedo probar porque sólo tengo una MS pero no me lo monta aumaticamente y en un fdisk -l no aparece nada...A ver si me podeis ayudar

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No tengo ni idea de como funcionan esas ranuras pero ya revisaste que suelta dmesg al momento de insertar una memoria?

Salud!

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Cuando yo indague en el tema HAL no tienía soporte para MemoryStick, debería existir un parche pero no estoy seguro porque nunca lo encontré, tal vez si agregas una regla udev puede ser suficiente hoy día, aunque yo las monto manualmente desde entonces y no he buscado una nueva solución.

Trata algo así, en el archivo /etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules agrega:

```
KERNEL=="mspblk[0-9]", SUBSYSTEMS=="memstick", ATTRS{name}=="?*", ATTRS{serial}=="?*", ENV{ID_NAME}="$attr{name}", ENV{ID_SERIAL}="$attr{serial}", SYMLINK+="disk/by-id/memstick-$env{ID_NAME}_$env{ID_SERIAL}"

KERNEL=="mspblk[0-9]p[0-9]", ENV{ID_NAME}=="?*", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="?*", SYMLINK+="disk/by-id/memstick-$env{ID_NAME}_$env{ID_SERIAL}-part%n"
```

No creas que soy bien chido haciendo reglas udev, copie la regla de las SD y sustituí el valor por el de las memorystick  :Razz: . Intenta y me avisas, debes reiniciar tu máquina o bien udev para que funcione, si funciona me avisas, ahorita no quiero reinciar.

----------

## opotonil

Hecha un vistazo al How-To del compañero @artic a ver si te vale:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-432605-highlight-sony.html

Salu2.

----------

## chaim

 *Quote:*   

> No tengo ni idea de como funcionan esas ranuras pero ya revisaste que suelta dmesg al momento de insertar una memoria? 

 

El dmesg no me suelta nada..

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Hecha un vistazo al How-To del compañero @artic a ver si te vale:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-432605-highlight-sony.html
> 
> Salu2.

 

La verdad es que es la guía que más se aproxima, se trata de la misma tarjeta y el mismo kernel, pero yo al tener genkernel las cosas que dice no se cumplen a rajatabla, además de que en genkernel aunque los compile como módulos me los va a cargar al inicio...La verdad es que no sé muy bien qué hacer...

Además.. ese howto explica sobre MMC, de las MS no dice nada... 

un saludo

----------

## edgar_uriel84

No es una respuesta pero para que veas de donde viene el problema:

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=470096

Buscaré más a fondo, aunque me he acostumbrado a usar mount no está sobrado que lo haga automático

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> La verdad es que es la guía que más se aproxima, se trata de la misma tarjeta y el mismo kernel, pero yo al tener genkernel las cosas que dice no se cumplen a rajatabla

 

Creo que la orden es genkernel --configure all (para segurarte de que es como te digo ejecuta man genkernel y usa la opción que mas se aproxime a la que te doy, no puedo verificarlo pues no tengo instalado el programa) te saldra la pantalla de configuración, a partir de ahí ya te valdrá la guia que te han pasado pues genkernel te meterá los drivers en el initrd (o como se llame el archivo que precarga los modulos al inicio) y creo que te crea la entrada en tu grub.conf, si no fuese así es sencillo vuelve a postear donde a partir del punto que no te funcione, aqui ya ves que nos movemos con el algo que sepamos.

----------

## chaim

Ya lo tengo configurado, ahora al insertarla me hace una particion que se puede ver con: cat /proc/partitions. Montando esa partición con las opciones adecuadas va todo perfecto. Lo único que no lo auto-monta sólo.

```
/dev/mspblk0p1          /mnt/ms         vfat            noauto,gid=100,uid=1000
```

[/code]

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Lo único que no lo auto-monta sólo. 

 

eso creo que es normal : hal ignora un dispositivo si este está en el fstab.

Mirando un poco en google, hay varios bugs cerrados en ubuntu y en debian acerca de este tema y todo lo que se comenta es tener una versión actualizada de hal y el kernel. 

Que dice hal cuando se conecta este medio ? Hay algún error en algún blog ?

saluetes

----------

## chaim

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Lo único que no lo auto-monta sólo.  
> 
> Que dice hal cuando se conecta este medio ? Hay algún error en algún blog ?
> 
> saluetes

 [/gwn]

No sé como ver los errores de hal, en el dmesg no sale nada...[gwn=]

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *chaim wrote:*   

>  *gringo wrote:*    *Quote:*   Lo único que no lo auto-monta sólo.  
> 
> Que dice hal cuando se conecta este medio ? Hay algún error en algún blog ?
> 
> saluetes [/gwn]
> ...

 

Seguro no lo automonta porque tiene la opción "noauto" ponle "defaults" en lugar de "noauto" aunque tal vez trate de montar al inicio.

----------

## esteban_conde

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-709795-highlight-automount.html

Posiblemente ahí veas algo parecido a lo tuyo.

----------

## chaim

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-709795-highlight-automount.html
> 
> Posiblemente ahí veas algo parecido a lo tuyo.

 

De echo ese post es mío de hace tiempo jeje pero no tiene que ver con esto porque aquí me lo monta perfectamente, es sólo que no me lo monta automáticamente al insertarla

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Seguro no lo automonta porque tiene la opción "noauto" ponle "defaults" en lugar de "noauto" aunque tal vez trate de montar al inicio.

 

no sé si eso tiene algo que ver, lo que si tengo entendido ( y me tiene pasado tb.) es que si pones un dispositivo en el fstab, este será ignorado por hal por completo.

 *Quote:*   

> No sé como ver los errores de hal, en el dmesg no sale nada

 

he partido del supuesto de que has compilado las X con el use hal activado; si no es así, ignora todo esto ya que el problema debe estar en otro lado.

Por los logs, depende de como tengas configurado tu logger y hal, pero creo que algo debería aparecer en el daemon.log p.ej.

Si no, puedes probar con parar hald ( lo que imagino que implicará no tener las X en ejecución) y ejecutarlo a mano :

```
hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes 
```

Comenta la entrada del dispositivo en el fstab antes de ejecutar lo de arriba y luego inserta el dispositivo ... y a ver que te cuenta hald, igual se puede sacar algo en limpio.

saluetes

----------

